# What is a Spooge Driver?



## Seventhorion (Dec 3, 2005)

Whenever i play my WarHammer DoW 40000 game it says "Error: Spoog driver not found verify that directx9 is intalled." What do i do to fix that.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Try re-installing the latest version of Direct X 9.0.

Go here:http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx


----------



## megalo2090 (Feb 6, 2008)

I installed DoW Winter Assault and Directx9c and the problem with the Spooge Driver keeps coming up. The link you gave out will not let me download any upgrades, Can you Help


----------

